# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Gardening >  Pickled Pigs Trotter

## BraggSurvivor

Just finished my batches of winter pickled pigs feet this afternoon. Whole house smells excellent sitting on the wood stove simmering. I'll let it cool tomorrow morning and set in jars in the afternoon. Great right out of the jar or placed on a grille.

Enjoy!

Ingredients: (per batch)
6 Halved Pigs Feet
4 Cups Apple Cider Vinegar
2 Sliced Onions
1 Sliced Red Bell Pepper
1 Sliced Yellow Bell Pepper
2 Tablespoon Chili Powder
2 Dried Bay Leaves
6 Whole Cloves
2 Teaspoons of Tabasco 
1 Bay Leaf
1 Onion
1 tb Salt
12 Peppercorns, Black

Cooking Directions:
The first step to this wonderful recipe, is you must wash the pigs feet very thoroughly. You then need to take out a large pot, and place the pigs feet in cold water. Make sure the water level just covers the pigs feet. You will then want to add in the apple cider vinegar. Once the apple vinegar has been added, you will want to boil the contents. Make sure that you remove the foam if possible. Once the contents are boiling, add in all the remaining ingredients, and let cook for a full 2.5 hours, (I simmer on wood stove over night) with the heat on medium. Once the ingredients are cooked, you can then pull out some large pickle jars. Add the contents to the pickle jars, and air seal the lids. Make sure the liquid covers all the ingredients.

----------


## crashdive123

I'm sure your recipie is the tops, but I'm just not a big fan of PPF.

----------


## nell67

I like pickled pigs feet. Alot.

craved them once when I was pregnant with my oldest son.With milk. Not a good combination.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

I agree with you if purchase from a supermarket. I don't know what they do to them but just not the same. PPF is a favorite snack during Hockey Night In Canada with my girls.

----------


## crashdive123

You're probably right.  My past experiences were usually in a tavern...you know the jar.....it's the one sitting right next to the hard boiled eggs.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

> I like pickled pigs feet. Alot.
> 
> craved them once when I was pregnant with my oldest son.With milk. Not a good combination.


Should make a batch Nell, this time chow down with a nice glass of old sipping Port.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

> You're probably right.  My past experiences were usually in a tavern...you know the jar.....it's the one sitting right next to the hard boiled eggs.


Probably from the bartenders dirty hand, next time ask him to use tongs.   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tony uk

WHAT WHAT WHAT ?????

You dont really eat those do you Bragg,  :Frown:  (do you really meen the pigs 'feet'?)

Cause if you are then, THATS JUST NASTY !!!!!

----------


## crashdive123

> Cause if you are then, THATS JUST NASTY !!!!!


This coming from a man that eats hagis.

----------


## nell67

Absolutely! he'll eat the guts,but wont eat a cleaned,boiled,and pickled foot :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tony uk

> Absolutely! he'll eat the guts,but wont eat a cleaned,boiled,and pickled foot


BUT, ITS, BEEN ON THE MUCKY GROUND, AND ITS FROM A PIG FOR CRYING OUT LOUD !!!!!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


YUCKKKK !!!!!!    I cant even see the feet for all the muck

----------


## Tony uk

> This coming from a man that eats hagis.


I had deep fryed haggis for dinner tonight, with chips and a pickled onion, Mmmmmmmmm  Food Of The Gods !  :Big Grin:

----------


## nell67

> BUT, ITS, BEEN ON THE MUCKY GROUND, AND ITS FROM A PIG FOR CRYING OUT LOUD !!!!!
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> 
> YUCKKKK !!!!!! I cant even see the feet for all the muck


Ummm 'round here anyways,most pig that you buy in the store or market is from farms with long barns with concrete floors that get sprayed down one to two times daily,,or they have grate type floors,the waste just falls on through,not a whole lot of mud and muck farms that sell like they used to,most of those pigs are raised to feedtheir own families.

----------


## wareagle69

um scuse me mr but bacon is made from pig too are you saying you don't eat bacon cuz if you don't partake in this i say we ban you right away

----------


## Tony uk

> Ummm 'round here anyways,most pig that you buy in the store or market is from farms with long barns with concrete floors that get sprayed down one to two times daily,,or they have grate type floors,the waste just falls on through,not a whole lot of mud and muck farms that sell like they used to,most of those pigs are raised to feedtheir own families.


Nell, my friend :-

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


NO WAY, NOT IF IT WAS THE LAST TWO 'edible' THINGS ON THIS PLANET

----------


## Tony uk

> um scuse me mr but bacon is made from pig too are you saying you don't eat bacon cuz if you don't partake in this i say we ban you right away


Yep, EVERYONE loves bacon  :Big Grin: 

But bacon is under the skin, and not in contact with the outside world (within reason)

----------


## crashdive123

Yet, you will eat this.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Tony uk

Mmmmmmm  Crash those look B,E,A-utifull, However you dont get "That" kind of haggis often, Normaly i get this :-

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Tastey  :Big Grin: 

Ketchup is needed tho, just isnt the same without it

----------


## crashdive123

> Mmmmmmm  Crash those look B,E,A-utifull, However you dont get "That" kind of haggis often, Normaly i get this :-
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> 
> Tastey 
> 
> Ketchup is needed tho, just isnt the same without it


Looks kind of like a brauwurst with mold growing on it.  Oh Yummy. :Big Grin:

----------


## nell67

Yep,ketchup is always used to cover up the taste of food you really don't want to eat!

----------


## Tony uk

> Yep,ketchup is always used to cover up the taste of food you really don't want to eat!


And plenty of salt and vinigar, Mmmmmmm, And deep fryed mars bar for dessert 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Makes the perfect combination

----------


## Tony uk

> Looks kind of like a brauwurst with mold growing on it. Oh Yummy.


 :EEK!:  No Way !

----------


## crashdive123

(((makes note.....if I every make it to Sctoland to play golf bring camp stove and plenty of freeze dried meals.)))

----------


## Tony uk

> (((makes note.....if I every make it to Sctoland to play golf bring camp stove and plenty of freeze dried meals.)))


I just found a sweet haggis 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

See crash, haggis is big business

----------


## nell67

well Tony,that deep fried mars bar looked like that deep fried haggis in your picture,maybe someone just told you it was haggis.........

----------


## Tony uk

> well Tony,that deep fried mars bar looked like that deep fried haggis in your picture,maybe someone just told you it was haggis.........


Hmmmm, Haggis with caramel, Interesting idea Nell

It could be the next best thing,  Along with battered creme egg

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


That dont look half bad

----------


## crashdive123

Tony - with the food that you've posted, I would think that baluts would be more in line with your taste buds.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## nell67

Lmao!!!!:d

----------


## Tony uk

> Tony - with the food that you've posted, I would think that baluts would be more in line with your taste buds.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 
Hmmmmmm, Maby crash, Just maby, if they took the head off then yeah, i would try it

----------


## crashdive123

Nope - you take the egg, start peeling the shell and eat away - make sure you chew real good because the bones, beak and feet might cause you a bit of trouble on the way down.

----------


## RangerXanatos

> Tony - with the food that you've posted, I would think that baluts would be more in line with your taste buds.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Actually...  No I didn't eat those, though at my internship, I had to kill turkey embryo's and then pull them out of their shells.  It may seem cruel, but they were going for a good cause; to find a vaccine for an astrovirus that kills many more turkeys.

----------


## Tony uk

> Nope - you take the egg, start peeling the shell and eat away - make sure you chew real good because the bones, beak and feet might cause you a bit of trouble on the way down.


Hmmmmmmmmm, welllllll, OKAY, Crash. I'll do it IF ou eat haggis at the same time. Deal ?

----------


## crashdive123

I've eaten quite a few baluts (over seas, too much to drink, an initiation)  So you're on (I actually had haggis once)....Just remember to chew real good Tony...and don't mind the feathers.

----------


## Tony uk

> I've eaten quite a few baluts (over seas, too much to drink, an initiation) So you're on (I actually had haggis once)....Just remember to chew real good Tony...and don't mind the feathers.


No problem,,,,,,,,,,,,,wait,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Where can you get these in Scotland ?

----------


## crashdive123

You may have to make your own.

----------


## Tony uk

> You may have to make your own.


Cool, i'll go see if anyone has a nearly hatched chicken.

Remember crash, You have to eat the haggis, All of it, And not barf it up agen.  :Cool:

----------


## crashdive123

Duck embryo Tony.....a bit larger than the chicken....more to enjoy.

----------


## Runs With Beer

You Have To Love The Pig!

----------


## chiye tanka

Sorry, but that deep fried haggis looked like something deeped fried from the south end of a north bound PIG. :Big Grin:

----------


## Runs With Beer

You have to love the pig, Mmm   Mmmm.

----------


## nell67

I agree RwB,the only thing you can not use on a pig,is it's squeal,one of the more useful critters we have.

But then I guess you could use the distressed sound of a pigs squeal to attract different animals that would prey on them,or one very pi**ed off momma pig  :EEK!:

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Pickled pigs feet? A nice thick souse sandwich not liked across the pond? Next thing somebody will cut down pig ears. If you can't eat the really good stuff how can you eat ham? It's hooked to the feet and bacon ain't that far from the ground. Now the stomach would probably go down better if you ate it warm on its way out the back door. Now my Scotch-Irish side is ashamed to have read this.

----------

